# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015



## Meerforellenfan

Spätestens jetzt haben alle ihr Mefogeschirr überholt und sind heiß auf Meerforellen. Mir geht es genauso und auch werde in diesem Monat endlich mal Zeit haben den einen oder anderen Versuch zu starten.
Die letzten 2 Monate hatten wir schon viele tolle Berichte und daran ändert sich hoffentlich in diesem Monat nix.

Postet Bilder und schreibt weiter so tolle Berichte #6


----------



## troutpointer

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Moin Leute, 

Ja es geht los, nach den letzten vergeblichen 6 versuchen könnten ich und ein Paar Kumpel letzte Woche ein paar schöne Fische 48cm 50cm und mehrere untermassige fangen. Schätze das die Wasser Temperatur nu endlich unsere Silbernen Schätzchen zusagt. 
Ich wünsche allen eine gute 2015ner Saison , Petri in


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

so....
dann werden wir hier mal den ersten richtigen bericht verfassen ^^
heute morgen um 7 aufgestanden um so gegen 8 uhr am wasser zu sein....das erste was ich heute morgen sah als ich aus dem fenster schaute...regen + wind :q (ich liebe diese Bedingungen). naja da laut bsh niedrigwasser angesagt war, war mein erster zielstrand der von letzter woche...dort angekommen gute bedingungen vorgefunden...angetrübt + ordentlich welle...nach einer stunden wurde mir irgendwie kalt...eine jacke vergessen |uhoh: naja also fix nochmal nachhause ne jacke mehr angezogen und wieder ab ans wasser...in der zwischenzeit war schon ein kollege von mir da...wir fischten noch ein wenig und entschlossen uns dann den strand zu wechseln weil die trübung zu stark wurde und die sichweite unter einem meter lag....am nächsten strand angekommen..genau das gegenteil vorgefunden...fast ententeich und klares wasser....hatte wir gingen erst in die eine richtung zum spot..dort kam aber nichts...also wieder in die andere richtung..mein kumpel fischte das ufer ab und ich feuerte den snaps soweit es ging in das meer...
es dauerte nicht lange und mein snaps fande einen abnehmer...nach kurzem eingekurbel...(kein drill :c) hatte ich nen 48 absteiger landen können...der sofort wieder zurück gesetzt wurde...dann machten wir weiter strecke..mein kumpel fischte weiterhind as ufer ab und ich die offene see...
jetz war mein kollege dran..nach einigen sprüngen konnte er seine erste mefo??? landen...nein !!! die erste stealhead die er je gefangen hat.







in der zeit wo er seinen fisch drillte konnte ich auch noch einen ans band bekommen...39 cm aber ein extrem schöner fisch:k leider wasser auf der linse |uhoh:





danach kam ca ne halbe stunde lang nichts....als mein kollege noch ne kleine ans band bekommen hat 41 cm hatte die gute.

bis auf den absteiger haben die fische wie letztes wochenende auch sehr nah am ufer gebissen...wir standen hinter der ersten rinne und hab dann richtung ufer geworfen...dort wo die forellen gebissen haben war es keine 50 cm tief....
danach kam leider an dem strand nichts mehr...wir wechselten noch einmal den strand...nur blieb dies leider ohne erfolg.

Ein geiler Tag mal wieder...das wetter hätte heute nichts unterschiedlicher sein können..von starkregen mit orkanartigen windböhen bis hin zum frühlingshaften sonnenschein wetter mit toller aussicht:vik: war alles dabei.
um 17 Uhr etwa war dann feierabend.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

War abends 2h im Wasser. Hatte einen Mefo Biss versemmelt und wollte noch etwas länger bleiben und mal auf Dorsch versuchen.

Hat dann auch geklappt und ich konnte noch einen 56er (Bild) und einen 49er (ohne Foto, da schon dunkel) fangen. Ich hatte mich noch über den dicken Bauch gewundert. Prinzipiell ja bei Dorschen nichts ungewöhnliches, spuckte mir auch gleich Krebse vor die Füsse.

Zuhause musste ich dann aber feststellen, das ich einen Laichdorsch entnommen hatte. Hab noch ein Foto vom Rogen gemacht...da ist das auch kein Wunder, das gezielt auf solche großen Laichdorsche geangelt wird.

Meine Frage, bisher wurde mir erzählt, das man vom Ufer keine Laichdorsche fängt...war meiner ein Einzelfall, oder kommen die regelmässig unter Land?

Ansonsten hab ich noch seit langem mal einen Hänger nicht lösen können und einen Gno + Polar Magnus versenkt.


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Am 01.03. Eine 53er und mein kumpel ne 43er (schwimmt wieder). Alles in allen ist dieses jahr der absolute wahnsinn was die mefo fänge angeht. Wir haben schon sehr gut gefangen und hoffen das geht so weiter.

Perti allen anderen


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

War gestern in Lübeck aber die Bedingungen waren eher schlecht deswegen viel das fischen aus aber Anfang nächster Woche bin ich 3 Tage da und dann schaun wir mal... ;-


----------



## MefoMartin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Moin!

Bin am Samstag morgen mit zwei Kumpels in Dahme. Wir sind guter Dinge, Wetter soll ja bombastisch werden!

Werde berichten :vik:


----------



## jonnythemaster

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

so jungs,

gestern das ertse mal mit bb auf mefo-jagt gewesen und es war total super...mein kumpel konnte beim ersten wurf eine 49er landen und ich beim dritten wurf eine 52er...war total super der tag...der gute alte rostige möre silda hat wieder alles gegeben...

petri in die runde...:vik:


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

@Topic Schööne Steelhead hast erwischt, Petri#6,den Strand kenn ich doch,seltenes Fischchen,ich hab noch keine ans Band bekommen,,war dieses Jahr aber auch noch nicht los |supergri
Allen anderen dickes Petri!
Ich möchte die Tage auch auf die Jagd, habe bei kühlem Wasser gut auf dunkle/braune Springerfliegen gefangen,,,jetzt mal meine Frage,,was würdet Ihr empfehlen von den 5Stück? (siehe Bilder)


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Hab noch mehr gefunden in meiner Fliegenkiste|supergri,,,die Qual der Wahl sach ich mal|rolleyes
die rosa Shrimp-Fliege ist so mein Joker,,wenn garnix mehr geht..
Was meint ihr?


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Petri den Fängern #6

Hab dann auch noch einen Nachtrag vom letzten WE (1.3.).
06:30 aufgewacht. Draußen Prasselregen und Wind. Na ja, noch Kaffee getrunken und Zeitung gelesen. Gegen 09 Uhr dann am Wasser in einer flachen Bucht. Die Rinne war eigtl. nicht da, zu flaches Wasser. Trotzdem den Fussel hin und her gewedelt. Gegen 10 Uhr kam dann noch ein Kumpel dazu und wir wechselten an die offene Küste an einen Abschnitt, wo ich vorher noch nie war. Das es so was noch gibt :m
Da ich mir vorgenommen habe dieses Jahr meine erste Mefo mit Fliege zu fangen, ging es mit Fussel weiter. Schöner Abschnitt mit wechselndem Grund. Ein weiterer Fliegenfischer gesellte sich neben einem Sehund mit an den Strand. Dieser (also der Fliegenfischer # konnte nach ca. 1 Std. eine 50`er verhaften #6 Auch wir haben weiter fleißig geworfen. Den Spot gewechselt und mir fiel ein schöner großer dunkler Bereich auf. Also in die Richtung und weiter. Plötzlich zupfte irgendwas an der Schnur. Na ja, wird wohl ein wenig Kraut sein. Denkste  Plötzlich ein richtiger Ruck in der Rute. Als gelernter Spinnangler reflektorisch Rute hoch und Anhieb. Supi Gefühl! Leider nur von extrem kurzer Dauer #q Plötzlich lose Schnur. Der Fisch sprang dann noch einmal kurz vor mir (gut maßig) und verschwand. Gefrustet kurbelte ich die Schnur ein. Und dann sah ich die Bescherung. Das Vorfach war gerissen, die rosa Shrimp-Fliege verschwunden :c Ich hasse diese "Windknoten" :r, denn genau an einem solchen war das Vorfach gerissen. Muß ich wohl noch weiter werfen üben |uhoh:
Na ja, danach kam leider nix mehr :c Aber immerhin hatte ich meinen ersten Mefo-Biß in meinr "Anglerkarriere" :vik:

@Martyin84: Genau so eine rosa Shrimp hatte ich dran :q


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*



Martyin84 schrieb:


> Hab noch mehr gefunden in meiner Fliegenkiste|supergri,,,die Qual der Wahl sach ich mal|rolleyes
> die rosa Shrimp-Fliege ist so mein Joker,,wenn garnix mehr geht..
> Was meint ihr?


Hi,

ich würde den Honey Shrimp oder den anderen Shrimp nehmen.Oder die Polar Magnus.Bei diesen 3 würde ich gucken wo der Haken am schärfsten ist und die Flege würde ich dann fischen.Der schärfste Haken ist mir wichtiger als genau das eine Model.Wenn Fisch da ist und sie in Beißlaune sind ist der Köder doch eh meist nicht so wichtig.Vielleicht eine etwas ungewohnte Auswahlmethode.Aber ich bin echt ein Haken Freak auch bei vielen anderen Fischarten und Angelmethoden.Mir sind extreme scharfe Haken super wichtig.Die "kleben" einfach besser im Maul wenn man immer gut Spannung auf der Leine hat.Bringt einen auf Zeit gerechnet einige Fische mehr.Ich wechsel die Fliege quasi nach jedem Kontakt mit einem Stein.



Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*



dirk.steffen schrieb:


> Und dann sah ich die Bescherung. Das Vorfach war gerissen, die rosa Shrimp-Fliege verschwunden :c Ich hasse diese "Windknoten" :r, denn genau an einem solchen war das Vorfach gerissen. Muß ich wohl noch weiter werfen üben |uhoh:
> @Martyin84: Genau so eine rosa Shrimp hatte ich dran :q



Moin,ja die Honey Shrimps sind top, ich kann mit dir mitfühlen, habe auch schon ein paar große verloren, einfach den seitenarm mit fliege abgeknipst. Seitdem verwende ich nur noch mind. 35er Fluo oder 40er Mono als Seitenarm und Vorfach und den Rapallaknoten um die Fliege zu befestigen#6
@seatrout Danke für den Tip, die Hakenschärfe ist sehr wichtig, aber die chemisch geschärften halten schon einiges aus. die Polar Magnus hat mich die letzten Jahre nicht so begeistert,,ich habe einfach mit anderen Fliegen mehr bisse gehabt..


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Heute 9 Stunden unterwegs gewesen. Insgesamt 2 Nachläufer (einmal im 60iger Bereich), 3 Bisse und davon einen kurzen Drill. Ergebnis: durchgefroren und Nackenverspannung bei 0 Fischen. Hab alles gegeben. Hat nicht gereicht.

Obwohl die Bedingungen heute super waren, lief es wohl äusserst bescheiden.


----------



## Frühaufsteher

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Heute 9 Stunden unterwegs gewesen. Insgesamt 2 Nachläufer (einmal im 60iger Bereich), 3 Bisse und davon einen kurzen Drill. Ergebnis: durchgefroren und Nackenverspannung bei 0 Fischen. Hab alles gegeben. Hat nicht gereicht.
> 
> Obwohl die Bedingungen heute super waren, lief es wohl äusserst bescheiden.



Hallo Allrounder 27,
bei mir ist das heute besser gelaufen,  5 Stunden geangelt, Mefos 58, 50 (fett, rund und blitzeblank, die 58ziger hat sich auf dem Wasser wie eine Roulade in die Schnur einwickelt) 42 schwimmt wieder und 5 Dorsche, davon 2 x 45 cm entnommen und einen ca. 75 - 80 cm Dorsch direkt vorm Ketcher ausgeschlitzt. 
Petri allen Fängern
Der Frühaufsteher


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Den ganzen Tag auf der Insel gefischt: 1 Nachläufer und zwei kurze Bisse. Lief nicht gut, obwohl es so gut aussah.


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Ich war gestern und heute für jeweils zweieinhalb Stunden unterwegs und habe weit und breit kein Silber gesehen.Gestern gab es aber immerhin 5 Dorsche, wovon 3 mit nach Hause durften. Heute gab es aber nur einen kleinen Nemo.
So langsam wird`s eigentlich mal wieder Zeit für etwas Silbernes......

Ein Erlebnis der besonderen Art gab es heute auch noch. Als ich gerade meinen Spöket Kula ausgeworfen habe, kam von links ein Kormoran, der meine Schnur im Flug erwischt hat. Es gab einen mächtigen Schlag in der Rute, einen verlorenen Kula und einen abgestürzten Kormoran, den ich einige Zeit noch benommen schwimmend auf dem Wasser beobachten konnte. Da ich meine Angel am Strand  wieder herrichten musste, konnte ich ihn nicht länger beobachten. Ich hoffe nur, dass er jetzt nicht elendig verrrecken muss....


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

So mein gestriger Törn ist nun auch schon wieder Geschichte. |rolleyes
Alles in allem lief es eher zäh. Gegen 12:30 Uhr am Parkplatz angekommen und das Tackle fertig gemacht. BB aufgepumpt, Rute montiert, Klamotten an. Das dauert in meinem Alter.  Zwischenzeitlich kam Marcus und ein Kumpel von ihm auch dort an. Kurzer Snack ist dann obligatorisch. Die beiden waren natürlich schneller fertig. Wollte ja auch mit der Spinnrute vom Strand aus. Gegen 13:30 Uhr war das BB endlich im Wasser. Köder waren Snaps 25 gr. rot/schwarz-kupfer, Blinker von Saven Gear in blau-silber und als Springerfliege Shrimps in orange und eine Borstenwurmfliege. Gegen 15:30 Uhr dann ein kräftiger Ruck in der Rute. Der Köder war nur noch gut 10 m von mir entfernt. Die Bremse der Rolle gab sofort Schnur frei. Das mußte ein guter Fisch sein. Dann kam der Fisch auf mich zu und schwamm knapp 1,5 m am BB vorbei. Wow! Eine gute Mefo von geschätzten 60 cm ließ ihre silberne Seite aufblitzen. Der Haken saß mit nur einer Flunke an der Maulspitze fest. Aber fest war die falsche Annahme, denn gleich darauf ließ die Spannung der Schnur nach und die Mefo tauchte ab.   Sch...   Köder war der blau-silberne Blinker.  Eine halbe Stunde später wieder ein Ruck in der Rute. Diesmal nur eine Gewicht am anderen Ende. Am BB wurde die Rute noch mal krum. Doch kurz darauf konnte ich per Handlandung einen 62- er Dorsch landen. Köder wieder der Blinker. Dann tat sich lange nichts mehr. Gegen 16:30 Uhr, ich hatte das BB an einer Krautkante auf ca. 3,5 m verankert, gleich einen Biß. Und wieder war der Übeltäter ein Dorsch von ähnlichem Format. Dabei blieb es dann auch.

Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag noch. #6

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Wie immer ein schöner Bericht!! Petri zu den Dorschen#6
Gruss vom Fischland


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Datum: 8.3.15
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wann: 14-18uhr
Wurfweite: mind. 100m #6
Wind: Südwest
Wasser: sehr trübe,mäßige Welle
Wetter: sonnig
Methode/Montage: Blinker + Honey Shrimp
Fang: kein Kontakt mit 3Mann #c


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

der lohn des fleißigen blieb uns gestern verwehrt, ohne pause sozusagen 3 std. am stück den köder in richtung horizont geworfen bis die sonne im selben versang, 
null, nüscht nicht einmal ein zupfer, dass wasser war leicht eingetrübt und ein kräftiger fön raute die w.oberflächer verführerisch an, man bei solchen bedingungen muss doch etwas gehen, aber die süssen sahen es wohl etwas anders.
an dieser stelle noch ein petri an meine beiden mitstreiter david und martin, unsere zeit kommt...|wavey:

          alle glücklichen fänger ein fettes petri heil


----------



## Dorsch78

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Wir haben gestern auch zu viert 3 Stunden geschneidert, auch andere Angler gingen leer aus... Kein einziger Zupfer war zu verzeichnen... Bei anderen is komischerweise immer der "Strand voller Fänger"...


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

bin gestern abend eigepennt :q
bericht kommt dann heute abend


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Wir waren am WE auch mal wieder los. Bei einem kollegen gab es eine kugelrunde 65er. Habe selten einen so breiten Rücken zu der Jahreszeit gesehen. Bei dem anderen Kollegen gab es einen Biss der leider nicht verwandelt werden konnte. Bei den Nachbarn wars durchwachsen, aber es kommt grad gut was raus! Via SMS bekam ich dann noch ne Info das an deren Strand richtig ordentlich gefangen wurde. 
Fangort war flaches Wasser. Teilweise waren die Fische direkt neben uns an der Oberfläche zu sehen. 
Insgesamt geht's jetzt wohl richtig los. 
Wünsche allen viel Erfolg und lässt mir noch was übrig, bin erst in 2 Wochen wieder oben...


----------



## Brutzlaff

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Mal ein kleiner Nachtrag vom Wochenende:
Der erste Tag war mit ziemlich gemischten Gefühlen zu Ende gegangen. Warum? Kleine `Geschichte dazu: Am ersten Tag frohen Mutes am Wasser in der Kieler Förde angekommen. Hatte zwei Ruten mitgenommen, eine mitm Spiro und eine Blinker Rute. Als erstes mal ein bissl mit Spiro rumprobiert, aber die Rute ist einfach zu weich um vernünftig den 20gr Spiro rauszufeuern. Ist halt mehr ne Rute fürn Puff. Also denke ich mir, nimmste wieder die gute G-Loomis zum Blinkern und schmeisst mal ein bissl Blech durch die Gegend. Erster Wurf und es macht ein komischen Knack in der Angelrute....|kopfkrat Alles kontrolliert, nix gesehen, der Blinker ist auch ordentlich rausgeflogen....Also eingeholt, alles gut...Ich will den nächsten Wurf machen, ziehe also durch und es macht kranschgrgr.....|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes







Da hat es meine allerliebste Lieblingsrute voll zerlegt.... Ich natürlich übelst angepisst...sachen genommen, zum Bus gelaufen, ab nach Hause, Geschenkgutscheine von Knutzen geholt, zu Knutzen gefahren, neue Angelrute gekauft...Jetzt angel ich halt mit ner Shimano Beastmaster 300 DX.
Wieder ans Wasser gleiche Stelle, erstmal den gerade auch noch dazu gekauften Snaps in Silber-Blau drangehängt und die ersten Testwürfe gemacht... Beim ungefähr zehn bis zwölften Wurf rappelt es doch tatsächlich am anderen Ende....|bigeyes Und das gar nicht mal so wenig... Bisher hatte ich noch nie Glück mit ner maßigen Mefo, aber mit der neuen Rute klappte es auf Anhieb...Gute 45cm, blitzeblank.... Aber da es meine erste war und ich ja total unerfahren bin, ist sie mir leider aus der Hand gerutscht nach dem Abhaken....
Noch ein bissl weiter gemacht und dann weiter nach rechts...Kurz mit nem sehr netten Kollegen geschnackt und weiter den Snaps gen Horizont geschmissen...Und tatsächlich erwische ich noch eine...Noch nen Tick größer, aber mit nem totalen Heckschaden vom Laichen...Also auch nicht gut genug für das erste Mefofilet aus der Pfanne.... Der Kollege neben mir fing auch noch zwei Stück auf Fliege, die waren aber relativ klein... Damit ging der Tag auch zu Ende, Frauchen wollte ja abgeholt werden...Aber das war mit Abstand der beste Mefotag bisher für mich...:k Vielleicht lag es einfach an der neuen Rute...|kopfkrat
Also am nächsten Morgen wieder Frauchen zur Arbeit fahren, danach ans Wasser, gleiche Stelle, gleicher Wind, aber deutlich weniger Wasser, bestimmt knapp 40cm. Egal, wieder zwischen den Reusen vom Fischer gestanden und geangelt was die Rute hergab. Leider nur einen kurzen, aber knackigen Drill mit Longline Release und einen kurzen aber guten Anfasser vor den Füssen gehabt. Wortlaut vom Kollegen, der direkt neben mir stand: "Ich hab sie noch abdrehen gesehen, das war ne richtig gute!"

Naja, Fisch war da, ich habe endlich meinen Untermassigkeitsfluch besiegt, demnächst geh es wieder los und dann landet hoffentlich mal eine in der Pfanne...:q

Petri allen Fängern und auch den Schneidern..#h


----------



## FischFan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

#t War Da nicht noch jemand der so eine loomist zerlegt hat ?
Naja, irgendwo muss einer weniger an Gewicht bei spinnruten ja auch herkommen und dann leidet halt die Standfestigkeit.
Ich hab heut vier Pollack um die 50 als Forellenersatz auf meinen 220 gr schweren spinpruegel 3m geholt. Ententeich und Sonnenschein darf auch ohne silber sein...


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Das war nicht mein Tag!
15 Uhr aus Berlin in Lübeck angekommen,  Klamotten in den Sack, Rutenfutteral geschnappt und ab ans Wasser ! Super Wetter kaum Wind , da steht mir vor Freude ein grinsen im Gesicht! :l
Rein in die Klamotten und dann Futteral auf :c die Worte wiederhole ich nicht.
Ist da doch die älteste Rute drin mit einer noch schlimmeren Rolle #q unfassbar . 
Ok was soll besseres nix......ab ans Wasser.....5 Minuten und rechts unten wird irgendwie nasskalten |evil: super.....WatHose hat ein leck......Ok sch....drauf a ber dann nachdem ich den ersten Fisch hab steigen sehen geht auch an der alten Rolle nix mehr.......#d   
War schön die 40 Minuten im Wasser. ..........|rolleyes

Morgen versuche ich noch mal.......mit etwas besserer Kontrolle vorm start|supergri


----------



## Dorsch78

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Heut früh vor der Arbeit von 6 - 8:30 Uhr am Strand gewesen... Als ich ankam, waren bereits 4 Angler da... Aber nirgends einen Fisch zu Gesicht bekommen...


----------



## Schlammtaucher

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

FL-Außenförde lief gestern auch nix...Wenigstens war das Wetter gut!


----------



## Küstenjonny

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Hallo Sportsfreunde !
 Gestern am Strand NR. 1 in OH.
 1x ca.35 cm Meerforelle c&r auf Holz.
 zwei Bisse auf Holz, waren gute Bedingungen jedoch nichts 
 zählbares vom Ufer aus zu fangen.
 Tl


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

N´abend, heute der 3.Versuch in Folge ohne Fisch|kopfkrat
Top Bedingungen,aber vielleicht ist die Wassertemperatur noch nicht stimmig.,kaum Nahrung im Uferbereich zu sehen.
Jedenfalls gabs nen tollen sonnenuntergang,ist ja auch was nettes|rolleyes


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Drittes update !
4 Stunden gefischt ein Kontakt das warst bei tollem Wetter! 
Viele Angler im südlichen SH aber raus kam bis auf eine kleine nix!
Nahrung hab ach ich nichts gesehen , vielen morgeN noch mal ansonsten nächste Woche! 
Hoffe ihr hattet mehr Glück#

Danke noch für die Hilfe an Peter von Angeln & Meer in Lübeck für die kostenlose sofortHilfe zur reparatur meiner WatHose , ist auch nicht selbst verständlich!


----------



## Windfinder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*



Martyin84 schrieb:


> N´abend, heute der 3.Versuch in Folge ohne Fisch|kopfkrat
> Top Bedingungen,aber vielleicht ist die Wassertemperatur noch nicht stimmig.,kaum Nahrung im Uferbereich zu sehen.
> Jedenfalls gabs nen tollen sonnenuntergang,ist ja auch was nettes|rolleyes



N abend!#h

Ich habe am Sonntag auf der anderen Seite der Bucht gestanden. Die Wassertemperatur war da 4,2 Grad "warm".
Ich denke wir müssen uns noch ein paar Tage gedulden.


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

@Martyin84: So ein schöner Sonnenaufgang entschädigt doch für einiges. Geiles Bild #6

Ich hab nächste Woche 3 Tage frei (muß einfach mal raus). Da werde ich wohl auch mal angreifen :vik:


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Moin!
 Ich war Gestern bis zur Dämmerung am Strand in der Lübecker Bucht. Rausgekommen ist bis auf einen maßigen Dorsch und unzählige mini Leo's nichts weiter. Ich bleibe aber dran.


----------



## Dorsch78

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Petri! Dorsch ist doch auch schön. Und es hat wenigstens gezappelt in der Rute.


----------



## hecht&co

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Also im Moment ist wohl noch nicht so viel los, war in den letzten Tagen sowohl in FL als auch KI und da ging null null Schneider und sonst nix. 
Morgen dann der nächste Versuch.


----------



## tac-team

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

....also das mit den schlechten Fängen kann ich hier aber so nicht bestätigen!
Es ist doch anscheinend so, dass "Kollegen" die fangen eher selten einen Bericht hier posten, als die die nix fangen.

Wir waren am vergangenen Sa. oben.
Erst Sierksdorf, dann Weissenhaus.
Sierksdorf: 65 cm
Weissenhaus: mehrere Leute mit Fischen bis 70 cm gesehen und am Sonntag wurden dort auch welche gefangen.

Also Leute: Flachwasser such und nicht aufgeben.

Noch ein Hinweis: alle Fische die ans Band gingen haben in unmittelbarer Nähe zum Ufer (max. 20m) gebissen....

PS. das Gesicht vom Angelfreund habe ich so "verunstaltet", da ich nicht weiss, ob ich das hier veröffentlichen darf.


PS. das Gesicht des Angelfreundes habe ich so "verunstaltet", da ich nicht weis ob ich das hier veröffentlichen darf.


----------



## Dorsch78

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*



tac-team schrieb:


> ....also das mit den schlechten Fängen kann ich hier aber so nicht bestätigen!
> Es ist doch anscheinend so, dass "Kollegen" die fangen eher selten einen Bericht hier posten, als die die nix fangen.
> 
> .


 
Petri zu den schönen Brocken!


----------



## Spitti

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Hey Leute,

ich bin nun auch auf die Seite Anglerboard.de gestoßen und habe mich gleich angemeldet.
:vik:

Kurze Vorstellung:

Ich bin Dennis, 23 Jahre und komme aus der Nähe von Stade bei Hamburg. Meine Meerforellenerfahrungen bzw. Küstenerfahrungen sind rar gesät. 1x an der Küste ohne Erfolg gewesen.

Ich habe daher ein paar Fragen an unsere fleißigen und erfahrenen Küstenangler.

Ich möchte gerne nächste Woche 2 Tage Richtung Fehrmarn aufbrechen und versuchen meine erste Meerforelle aus der Ostsee zu überlisten. Bei uns in unseren Zuflüssen ist mir das schon das ein oder andere Mal geglückt.

Lt. Wetterbericht soll Anfang und Mitte der nächsten Woche Ostwind herrschen und es leicht bedeckt sein.

Könnte Ihr mir da so eine ungefähre Richtung mitteilen wo ich auf Fehrmarn mein Glück versuchen kann? Ich habe gelesen am besten wenn möglich gegen den Wind fischen, da wäre dann ja Staberhuk oder Katahrinenhof eine Möglichkeit oder? 
Über Köderempfehlungen wäre ich auch sehr dankbar.

Ich verlange hier nun keine Hotspots oder ähnliches, aber ein kleiner Tipp in die richtige Richtung wäre schon sehr nett. Ich habe auch nichts dagegen, wenn ein Dorsch als Beifang dabei sein würde 

Ihr dürft mir auch gerne eine PN schreiben und bitte verzeiht mir wenn der Post vielleicht an der falschen Stelle stattgefunden hat.|kopfkrat

Ich hoffe auf ein paar Tipps und euch dann möglichst nächste Woche einen Bericht schreiben zu können 

Lieben Gruß

Euer neues Mitglied Dennis #6


----------



## Trollegrund

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Dickes Petri Tac-Team!!!!


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Hehe Trolle, das Bild von deiner Kleinen vor ihrer Beute is aber auch geil. Wenn ein Anfänger so abräumt, da muss doch die Angelvirusinfektion schon fast unheilbar sein, oder??? 

Lasst es euch schmecken...ihr habt ja bestimmt noch eine von dem Rudel über wa  ? Wenn ich schon nix fang, muss ich mich halt zum Essen einladen   .


----------



## Trollegrund

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Danke Matze


----------



## KillBabyKill

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Moin,
ich hab es Heute in Börgerende probiert, aber ohne Erfolg.
War von 16.30Uhr bis 18.30Uhr am und im Wasser.
Dafür konnte ich einen wunderschönen Sonnenuntergang beobachten, also wettertechnisch war es wirklich erste Sahne!
Und ein Seehase lag am Strand, den hab ich aufm Hinweg gesehen.
Was mich wunderte: trotz herrlichstem Wetter war kein anderer Angler zu sehen...


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Heute paar Hektar Flachwasser abgefischt. Nicht einen Biss. Bei den anderen dasselbe.


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

@KillBabyKill
schöne perspektiven und der seehase als solcher ist m.a. einer der schönsten fische die die ostsee beherbergt


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Heute paar Hektar Flachwasser abgefischt. Nicht einen Biss. Bei den anderen dasselbe.



dito von 6 uhr bis 9 uhr morgens


----------



## KillBabyKill

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Ein Glück war ich dann nicht Alleine
@ Salziges Silber, der aber nichtmehr  Hatte letztes Jahr in Norwegen einen gefangen, sind wirklich schicke Tiere. Sehen sehr urtümlich aus.


----------



## Björn

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

War gestern Nachmittag vor dem Hansapark fischen. Leider nix rauszuppeln können. Dafür eine undichte Stelle im Stiefel der Wathose festgestellt...


----------



## hecht&co

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Moin.
war gestern für 4 Stunden in der Eckerfördener Bucht unter wegs.. 
Aber von Fisch keine Spur. 

und auch meine Hose ist undicht, der perfekte Zeitpunkt..   (OT was nehmt ihr zum flicken/ zukleistern der Nähte?)

Bin mal gespannt wann das endlich los geht. Alles ne Frage der Zeit.


----------



## Dorschalex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Hallo Gemeinde. 
Ich bin schon seit Jahren stiller Mitleser, weil ich fangtechnisch noch nie etwas dazu betragen konnte. Gestern war es endlich soweit, meine erste Meerforelle beim gezielten Meerforellenangeln. Nachdem ich 2013 das komplette Frühjahr nicht einmal ein Zeichen einer Meerforelle sah und 2014 aufgrund eines einjährigen Aufenthaltes in Neuseeland die Saison verpasste, ging ich das erste Mal seit langem wieder Watfischen. Ohne große Hoffnung startete ich in der Hohwachter Bucht. Zuvor hatte ich noch 2 Angler auf dem Parkplatz getroffen, die leider nichts gefangen hatten und mir sagten im Moment ist es ganz schwer. 

Ich ging also ins Wasser und hatte mir vorgenommen ca. 3 km zum nächsten Dorf zu waten und damit schön Strecke zu machen. Die Zeit verging ohne wirklich etwas nennenwertes, ich probierte es über Sand, Leopardengrund, Steinen, direkt vor'm Ufer, weit raus, aber ich konnte keine Aktivitäten verzeichnen. Ich war auch der einzige Angler.

Nach ca. 3 Stunden wollte ich auf die zweite Sandbank hinauswaten, jedoch musste ich noch parallel zum Ufer gehen, um eine geeignete Stelle zu finden. Ich ging ca. 15 Meter vom Ufer weit weg und guckte also nach rechts Richtung Sandbank und machte einen Wurf direkt ins knietiefe Wasser über ein kleines Steinriff. Plötzlich sah ich eine MeFo 2 Meter rechts neben mir wegschwimmen und im gleichen Moment hing meine Rute fest. Kein Wunder im knietiefen Wasser über Steinen mit Algenbewuchs. Aber plötzlich kam Bewegung in die Rute und ich drillte meine erste MeFo. Ich war noch völlig überwältigt und dann hatte ich sie im Kescher. Ich ging zum Strand und war überglücklich! Mit 47 cm nicht die größte, aber eine echte Schönheit. Schnell abgehakt, versorgt und ein Beweisfoto gemacht und dann schnell wieder das Steinriff abfischen! Das Riff war ca 100 Meter lang und ging max. 15 Meter ins Wasser, danach kam Sand und das Riff war max. hüfttief. 

Ich fischte also konzentriert diesen kleinen Spot ab, als ich mehrere Nachläufer hatte. Ich ging langsam von links nach rechts und hatte wieder einen Nachläufer direkt unter der Rutenspitze und hörte reflexartig auf zu kurbeln. Der Fisch blieb stehen und ich fing wieder an zu kurbeln und dann hing er! Aber leider nur für 2 Sekunden... Naja weitermachen war die Devise! 
Ich machte wieder einen kurzen Wurf ins flache Wasser und dann hing die nächste, 51 cm! Schnell versorgt und wieder ins Wasser. Die Spaziergänger haben sich sicherlich gewundert, warum der Mann da in komischen Klamotten laut schreit und tanzt. :q

Ich hatte wieder einige Nachläufer und sogar eine Forelle, die direkt vor meinen Füßen wegschwamm! Es zog leider kurz darauf zu und damit verschlechterte sich die Sicht ins Wasser. Ich versuchte es noch ein wenig, jedoch bin ich dann weitergegangen. Ich verbrachte insgesamt 1 Stunde auf 100x15m! Ich ging wieder ins tiefere Wasser und hatte dann in ca. 2 Meter tiefen Wasser die nächste Forelle! 43 cm. Ich konnte mein Glück kaum fassen! 

Danach gab es wieder einen Nachläufer, der direkt vor der Rutenspitze den Köder nicht ins Maul gekriegt hat, aber das war's. Ich beendete den super Tag und verspeiste die kleine gleich mit meinen Eltern. 
Ich hab aus dem Tag gelernt, dass ich nie wieder die flachen Stellen, insbesondere steinige, unbefischt belasse. Es hat sich gelohnt, eine Forelle im knietiefen und eine weitere im hüfttiefen Wasser sind der Beweis!

Gruß Alex


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Klasse, das hat doch gepasst, Glückwunsch..


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Toller Artikel und schöne  Bilder....Petri Alex


----------



## Mefomaik

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Petri,zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Platz!


----------



## Mefo23

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Moin,

war Samstag Nachmittag und Mittwoch vormittag los.

Samstag von 13:30Uhr bis 17:30Uhr einen ca. 60er Dorsch|rolleyes und einen Zupfer|kopfkrat , mein Cousin hat eine in ca. 50cm tiefem Wasser über einem Tangfeld kurz nach dem Biss auch gleich wieder verloren...müsste so 50-55cm gehabt haben und war schön silber.

Mittwoch von 8-11Uhr hatte ich nicht einen Biss.

Wetter war beide Tage top wobei am Mittwoch durch den drehenden Wind auf NW das Wasser etwas aufgewühlter war. 

Zum Thema Wathose: Aqua Seal(Aquasure). Großzügig drauf schmieren, bis nächsten Tag trocknen lassen und weiter gehts  geht auch direkt am/auf dem Stiefel#6
(http://www.amazon.de/McNett-AquaSure-28-ml-Tube/dp/B0048T3754/ref=sr_1_1?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1426262336&sr=1-1&keywords=Aquasure)

Tight lines!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Petri, aber die Forelle in der Mitte sieht sehr gefärbt aus...


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Erstens kann man dass auf Fotos schlecht sehen (manche kommen selbst ins streiten beim direkten Anblick) und zweitens dulden wir hier keinerlei Fangbildflaming.


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Toller Bericht und auch schöne Bilder, na dann mal großes Petri


----------



## basstid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Lasst dem jungen Padavan doch den Spaß an seinen ersten Fischen. Wenn er erst mal ein paar Meerforellen gefangen hat, dann hebt sich bei ihm vielleicht selbst der oberlehrerhafte Zeigefinger und er schaut bei jeder Forelle, die er im März fängt, nach, ob Restspuren vom Laichkleid zu finden sind, so dass er die dann schonenst zurücksetzt. Vielleicht werden dann auch knapp maßige Fische verschont, denn die waren vor kurzem ja noch untermaßig.

Schlimm, dass die Jungs von der Legislative auch überhaupt keine Ahnung von Forellenfischerethik haben.

In diesem Sinne. 
Petri und guten Appetit


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Daher meine Ansage (die eben keine Bitte, sondern Ansage war)..

Ist so bei uns, und braucht daher auch nicht diskutiert werden..

Hier gehts nur um aktuelle Mefofänge im Thread, nicht um Belehrungen, Fangbildflaming etc...

Danke..


----------



## Arki2k

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Hm, muss ich doch mal wieder nach Behrensdorf fahren und nicht erst im Sommer  Scheint ja Fisch dazusein.


----------



## Dorschalex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Arki2k: Es lohnt sich fast das ganze Jahr hier zu angeln, zu fangen gibt's immer was. [emoji6] 

Nochmal zur 2. Forelle: Nach einem netten Hinweis eines Boardies per PN, möchte ich mich nochmal dazu zu Wort melden. Mir ist der Küstenknigge bekannt und ich gehe auch respektvoll mit den Fischen um. Ich habe mir das Foto erneut angesehen und auf dem Foto sieht der Fisch wirklich angefärbt aus, aber ich kann euch versichern, dass der Fisch in real blitzblank war und sich genauso wie bei den anderen Fischen die Schuppen leicht lösen ließen. Das muss am Licht o.ä. beim Fotografieren gelegen haben. Bitte glaubt mir, wenn ich sage, dass ich den Fisch ansonsten sofort zurückgesetzt hätte! 
Aber es ist richtig von euch gleich auf so etwas hinzuweisen und ich danke euch dafür.

Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*



> Aber es ist richtig von euch gleich auf so etwas hinzuweisen und ich danke euch dafür.


Per PN ist das auch nie ein Problem - nur nicht öffentlich im Fangmeldungsthread.
Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Daher meine Ansage (die eben keine Bitte, sondern Ansage war)..
> 
> Ist so bei uns, und braucht daher auch nicht diskutiert werden..
> 
> Hier gehts nur um aktuelle Mefofänge im Thread, nicht um Belehrungen, Fangbildflaming etc...
> 
> Danke..


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

@ Dorschalex, #h

Petri von mir zu den gefangenen Fischen! :m
Danke für den tollen und interessanten Bericht. :m
Danke für Deine Einstellung zum Gesagten! :m
Rechtfertigen muß sich "*Hier*" für die eventuelle Färbung der Mefos niemand. Dennoch hast du es getan und ich meine mit einer Wortwahl, die angemessen war und so manchem User zu Ehren gereichen würde! :m
Bitte mehr von solchen "Zeitgenossen" wie dir! :m

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Uneingeschränkte Zustimmung zum letzten Post von Mefohunter.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Jepp, gefällt mir auch gut!

Und damit wieder zum eigentlichen Thema hier:
Mefofänge.....

DAnke...


----------



## Küstenjonny

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Hallo Leute #h
Gestern in Oh. von 14-18.30 Uhr gefischt.
Fleißig geworfen mit Holz und Blech.
Einen Aussteiger, zwei gelandet ca 40 cm c&r.
Am Freitag war ich auch los,einen sehr guten Fisch ca 3,5-4 kg, durch Schnurbruch (mono) im Ufersaum verloren.
So ist es halt ,Pech gehabt|uhoh:|uhoh:
Tl euch


----------



## Krüger82

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

War gestern das erste mal gezielt auf mefo und konnte gleich meine erste meerforelle fangen!!! War kein riese mit ihren 44cm, aber hatte auch nicht damit gerechnet beim ersten versuch eine zu überlisten!!! War in Eckernförde unterwegs!!! Meine Kumpels konnten leider keine ans band bekommen!!! War blitz blank und wunderschön!!!

Gruß


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

der Bericht wird bisschen länger da vom letzten wochenende berichte und von heute ^^
fangen wir am 08.03.15 an.

3 kumpels und ich hatten uns an einen strand verabredet um gemeinsam den trullas nachzustellen.
2 kollgen und ich waren so gegen etwa 7 uhr am wasser....
der andere kam später nach...
wie die letzten mal auch konzentrieten wir uns auf den nahen ufer bereich da dieses die letzten male gut funktionert hat.
am strand angekommen fanden wir traumhafte bedingungen vor...leicht ablandiger wind klares wasser und sehr milde temparaturen stimmten uns munter und wir freuten uns auf den tag am wasser.
also köder ran und ab damit ins wasser..mein kollege konnte gleich beim 2. wurf ne untermaßige landen...guter start :q
ich konnte beim dritten wurf einen anfasser+nachläufer verzeichnen...dann kam so ca 20 würfe lang nichts..meine kollegen gingen einen spot weiter..ich entschloss mich dort zu bleiben...noch leicht verschlafen wurde ich hellwach...ein riesiger schwall keine 2 meter vom ufer im nichtmal knie tiefen wasser....den köder aus dem handgelenk noch in die gleiche richtung ...und ich sah den fisch der den schwall verursacht hatte....eine mefo...denke so um die 60 cm verfolgte meinen köder und drehte kurz vor dem ufer ab....ich konnte dann innerhalb der nächsten 15 würfe noch 4 weitere nachläufer verzeichnen...aber kein fisch der beißen wollte...kurz darauf kam auch schon mein anderer kumpel dazu...wir gingen in die andere richtung als meine anderen kollegen...leider blieb dies ohne erfolg..also gingen wir wieder auf den ersten spot..mein kumpel mit der fusselrute strand am strand und ich auf der ersten sandbank und wurf dann richtung ufer..am ersten spot wieder angekommen konnte mein kumpel einen biss verzeichnen und 5 würfe später dann die erste mefo...auch ne kleine aber der anfang war gemacht...wir entschieden uns dann einfach strecke zu machen...die beiden anderen beschlossen den strand zu wechseln...wir konnten dann regelmäßig bisse und nachläufer verbuchen aber nichts was man verwerten konnte...nach einiger zeit versuchte ich mein glück weiter draußen und mein kumpel fischte weiter das ufer ab als er mich zu sich rief...er konnte den nächsten fisch landen...




und siehe da...ne stealhead :q schon wieder eine....für meinen kumpel seine erste überhaupt...ich glaub die war so 45 cm etwa...nun stand es schon 2 zu 0 für die fliegenfraktion...ich sagte dann zu meinen kollegen ich geh mal nach draußen und fang mal ne große ^^
keine 15 min später wiederstand an der rute und eine kreischende bremse JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
der erste fisch des tages der hing....kräftige stöße...ich brüllte schon zu meinem kollegen ..das ne gute ....und dann legte sie nochmal nach...meine tendenz ging richtung 70cm....der fisch schraubte sich auf ca 30 meter einmal komplett aus dem wasser...sah irgendwie nicht nach 70cm aus...danach nur nur druck auf der rute...ich war verblüfft als mich zuerste eine schwanzflosse anschaunte....gerissen |uhoh:....im schwanz



die schöne hatte 57 cm und war in sehr guter verfassung...
ich konnte sie ohne große verletzungen zurücksetzten ....das hatte sie nach dem geilen drill verdient....ich rief kurz meine kumpels an um einmal einen check zu machen wie es bei den lief..bis auf einen aussteiger konnten sie nichts berichten...
wir entschlossen uns wieder richtung ersten spot zu gehen....
am spot angekommen keine 5 würfe und 5 meter vom ufer entfernt attakierte eine 47iger mefo meinen salty....auch diese wurde gleich released...nachdem dort nichts mehr kam wollten wir den spot wechseln....leider bleib der spot wechsel ohne erfolg...die uhr zeigte fast 15 uhr und wir entschieden uns den tag zu beenden....auf der heimfahrt rief mich der andere kollege an..und fragte wie es bei uns lief und wo wir grad sind....er konnte kurz vor dem anruf eine 50iger verhaften und einige bisse..naja egal dachte ich...für heute is gut...
also ab nachhause sachen aus dem auto und ab damit in den keller...ich stand grad im keller als mein handy erneut klingelte....mein kumpel der noch im wasser steht..sein wort...fünfundsechzig.....ich sagte dann etwas unschönes zu ihm und sagte das ich gleich da sei:q....also sachen wieder ins auto und am ans wasser...naja leider ohne erfolg....
kurzes shooting mit der mefo..allerdings möchte mein kumpel kein foto veröffentlichen...was eine pracht mefo :q
so das war das letzte wochenende


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

jetz kommt heute....

wollte heute etwas früher starten sodas ich gegen halb 6 am wasser war...zielstrand nachtürlich der strand von letzter woche...aber an angeln war dort nicht zu denken..wellen+kraut machten es unmöglich...die anderen strände sahen ähnlich aus..so versuchte ich es an einen strand den ich gut kannte nur ging dort erfahrungsgemäß eher weniger bei diesem wetter naja egal...hauptsache angeln:l
2 stunden die spots an dem vertrauten abschnitt abgeangelt und wie schon gedacht....nichts...aber lust hatte ich trotzdem noch so entschloss ich mich einfach strecke zu machen....jeder dunkle fleck wurde angeworfen...es dauerte eine ganze zeit bis ich den ersten anfasser verzeichnen konnte..das muss so gegen 10 uhr gewesen sein...kurz darauf konnte ich den ersten fisch laden...eine 47iger mefo schnappte sich meinen salty.




keine 15 min später konnte ich an der gleichen stelle eine zweite mefo landen..46 cm....diese wurde gleich zurück in ihr element gelassen...nachdem dort nichts mehr ging machte ich weiter strecke....so konnte ich eine weitere mefo fangen diese hatte dann 44 cm....natürlich auch gleich wieder releasd....
die uhr ging richtung 12,30 uhr und ich war schpn ganz schön mürbe..das trinken im auto vergessen machte es nicht besser..eigendlich entschloss ich mich zurück zum auto zu gehen..aber irgenwie entschloss ich mich doch noch ein paar würfe zu machen ....zum GLÜCK :vik:
ergebniss:53 cm pure kraft




ich dachte mir so..das is ein guter grund den tag zu beenden...auch dem weg zum auto traf ich meinen kumpel mit der 65iger + begleitung..diese fischten den bereich ab den ich schon am vormittag beangelt habe....sie fragten mich dann wo ich die mefos her habe...naja kumpel wie ich bin, bin ich mit den zu dem einen spot und habe ihnen dann erklärt wie was und wo es heute funktioniert....ebengrade erreichte mich dann eine sms....
bei ihm gab es 5 fische aber alle so um 45 cm...bei seinem kumpel 1...und 4 aussteiger....alle fische so wie meine auch im nahen uferbereich..zwischen 2 und 20 meter entfernung zum ufer kamen die bisse....mein tipp war also gold wert :vik:

klasse tag heute ^^ 4 fische bei mir und meine kollegen auch zu fisch verholfen...


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Net schlecht, Herr Specht - das warste ja erfolgreich!
Glückwunsch und danke fürs einstellen!


----------



## 2911hecht

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Dickes Petri,super Fische.#r
Eine Frage,warum nennt man die ausgebüchsten Regenbogenforellen denn jetzt Stealhead?


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

puhhh...wo das her kommt weiß ich auch nicht|supergri
vielleicht kann der observer was dazu sagen.


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*



2911hecht schrieb:


> Eine Frage,warum nennt man die ausgebüchsten Regenbogenforellen denn jetzt Stealhead?




das ist mir neu, aber man (n) lernt dazu

unter steelhead verstehe ich dieses...


http://www.fischerweb.ch/fischlexikon/steelhead.htm


----------



## HAL9000

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Ursprung:
Die Steelheadforelle (dt. Stahlkopfforelle) ist die anadrome Wanderform der Regenbogenforelle. Der Name kommt von der stahlblauen Kopf- und Rückenfärbung. Das natürliche Verbreitungsgebiet erstreckt sich von Alaska bis Kalifornien. 
Die Namensgebung hat sich so "eingeschlichen" - klingt auch cooler als Regenbogenforelle!
Das was wir hier fangen sind ausgebüxte Rainis!


----------



## Dorsch78

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Petri zum guten Fangtag! Ich war heute auch 11-18 Uhr am Strand und konnte insgesamt 9 Bisse verzeichnen, landen konnte ich leider nur 2 untermaßige mit ca 41 und 43cm... Alle anderen haben sich mitten im Drill verabschiedet, wie verhext heute...


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

hier dann doch noch einmal die 65...natürlich mit zustimmung meines freundes.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Klasse!!


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen und danke für die ausführlichen Berichte.
Das motiviert einen doch immer wieder, es selbst auch zu veruschen. Leider ist der Weg für mich doch immer recht weit.


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Super guter Bericht! Für mich sind es noch 7 Tage bis ich wieder im Wasser stehen darf, das Lesen deiner Berichte gibt einem Hoffnung und Motivation Danke! 

Eine Frage hätte ich allerdings noch: sind die Seeringelwürmer schon richtig am schwärmen? Auf dem einen Foto ist in den Steelhead eine Wurmfliege zu erkennen. Und bei meinem letzten Trip vor einer Woche konnte ich schon ein paar kleine schwimmen sehen.


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

@Topic: Schöner Bericht, schöne Fische. Hätten uns ja fast getroffen. War auch an "Deinem" Strand, nur mit der Fliege konnte ich da nix ausrichten #q Miuß eben noch etwas werdfen üben #c
Waren dann auf der anderen Seite der Bucht. Hatten aber keinen Anfasser :c


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Danke an alle ^^
naja das mit den ringlern geht so langsam los...den abend zuvor erzählte ein befreundeter brandungsangler das er einige schärme sehen konnte...deshalb versuchte mein kollege es einfach...hat ja geklappt ^^ naja jetz heißt es 5 tage arbeiten und am wochenende umzug + küche aufbauen bei mudders..da bleibt wenn überhaupt nur wenig zeit zum angeln...:c:c:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## pommernjung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

War am Freitag auf Rügen. Bei auflandigem Wind und Welle nicht einen Zupfer. Dafür hat sich die Ringschraube vom NEUEN schwimmenden Watkescher gelöst und bei der Strömung ward er nicht mehr von mir gesehen. Also kontrolliert eure Befestigungen. Zum Glück hat ja nichts gebissen.


----------



## SebastianSottek

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Moin,

wird in der Neustädter Bucht wirklich so gut gefangen wie in einer Angelzeitschrift berichtet wurde?

Lg


----------



## Dorsch78

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

War heute 17- 19:45 Uhr am Strand, Mefobisse im Gegensatz zu gestern Fehlanzeige... Ab 19 Uhr im Dunkeln dann 3 lütte Dorsche in 15 Minuten.


----------



## hecht&co

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*



Mefo23 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Wathose: Aqua Seal(Aquasure). Großzügig drauf schmieren, bis nächsten Tag trocknen lassen und weiter gehts  geht auch direkt am/auf dem Stiefel#6
> (http://www.amazon.de/McNett-AquaSure-28-ml-Tube/dp/B0048T3754/ref=sr_1_1?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1426262336&sr=1-1&keywords=Aquasure)
> 
> Tight lines!



Danke für den Tipp..das zeug ist schon drauf... werde die Tage dann mal wieder los wenns trocken ist..

Petri all den WE Fängern, scheint ja langsam bergauf zu gehen :m


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Dann werde ich mal über meine letzten beiden Ausflüge gestern und heute berichten |znaika:

Also gestern von 7-12 Uhr unterwegs gewesen. Als erstes mit einem Bekannten an meinem Lieblinsstrand getroffen. Na ja, auflandiger Wind, extrem trübes Wasser (Sichtweite keinen Meter) und dann auch noch reichlich Seegras unterwegs. An fischen war so nicht zu denken. Also nächste Stelle in einer flachen Bucht. Weniger Seegras, sonst ähnlich. Trotzdem fast eine Stunde gefischt, keinen Zupfer. Also auf die windgeschützte Seite. Wasser leicht trübe, Oberfläche gekräuselt. Gefangen haben wir beide nix :c

Heute wollte mein Bekannter wieder in der Bucht fischen, ich wollte mal was neues ausprobieren |uhoh:
Also an die "neue" Stelle (war da wohl vor 15 Jahren schon mal) und die Fusselpeitsche geschwungen. Werfen ging trotz Wind ganz gut, aber des Wasser war extrem trübe. Da ich kein Vertrauen in die Bedingungen hatte, Stellungswechsel Richtung Osten. Da war das Wasser schon etwas besser. Ein anderer Angler packte gerade zusammen, hatte nichts zu berichten  Also wieder die Fusselpeitsche raus und los. Nach gut 1,5 Std. hatte ich genug, leider keinen Zupfer. Wieder Stellungswechsel Richtung Osten, an meinen Lieblingsstrand. Hier stand der Wind noch ganz gut drauf, leider auch genau auf der Wurfhand. Also entschied ich mich für Blech #d
Die Wasserverhältnisse waren eigtl. optimal von der Trübung, dazu leicht auflandiger Wind und Sonne :g Allerdings schwamm auf den ersten Stellen auch noch reichlich Seegras. Nach einem Fußmarsch von 10 Minuten, dann wieder ins Wasser. Seegras war weniger  Nach ca. 1/2 Std. dann endlich der ersehnte Biß :vik: Nach kurzem Drill konnte ich die Silberne landen #6 Fisch versorgt, Foto gemacht und natürlich zu Hause angerufen, daß die Pfanne angeworfen werden kann :k Nach 10 Minuten stand ich wieder im Wasser. 3. Wurf und zack, der nächste Biß.  Fühlte sich etwas besser an. Auch diesen Fisch konnte ich sicher landen. Danach habe ich noch etwas weiter gemacht, aber irgendwie war die Luft raus #c Aber egal, war ja auch genug. Jedenfalls bin ich dann zum Auto gestiefelt.
Da ich sonst meist abends fische, habe ich dann das erste Mal die Fragen der Urlauber "ertragen" müssen #q Alle wollten wissen was das für Fische waren. Ich habe sie dann immer mal raten lassen |uhoh: Die Antwortden waren schon bemerkenswert: Dorsch, Hecht, Makrele und als Knaller Hering #q Na ja, ich habe alle freundlich aufgeklärt |bla:

Ach ja, beide Fische hatten 50 cm.


----------



## Scabbers

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Petri und Danke für den motivierenden Bericht! 
Ich blieb heute in der Boltenhagener Ecke zwar Schneider, aber morgen wird wieder angegriffen :vik:


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Vlt. haben wir uns ja gesehen #h


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Dickes Petri! Schöne Fische!

Eine Frage, weil ich es nicht besser weiß; wieso haben beide Fische einen unterschiedlichen Farbton? Könnte ich daran jetzt irgendwas ablesen? Absteiger? Überspringer? O.Ä.?


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Sind beides Absteiger.

Petri btw, den Köder fisch ich auch gerne.


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

hast du dir verdient Dirk...fettes Petri


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Petri zu den beiden Fischen!#6
Da ich am Woichenende wohl auch mal wieder die Möglichkeit habe, ans Wasser zu kommen motiviert so ein Bericht doch zusätzlich.


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Hey Dirk, |wavey:

die Mefos hast du dir ja nun wirklich verdient. Ausdauer wird halt belohnt. #6
Und irgend wann kommt die "Big Mama"! :q#6


TL

Rolf   |wavey:


----------



## Gohlis4Gamez

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Hallo zusammen. Heute zwischen Lohme und Glowe bei Ententeichwasser 3 Truttas verhaftet, alle zwischen 50 und 60 cm. Hab noch 2 Aussteiger und mehrere Nachlieferung gehabt. Aber alles in allem für 3 Stunden eine super Ausbeute. War heute vormittag zwischen 9:00 und 12:00 Uhr am Wasser. Allen anderen Fängern ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Windfinder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Könnte heute Überstunden abbummeln und ans Wasser fahren.
Ich entschied mich spontan für eine flache Bucht und hoffte auf höhre Wassertemperaturen.
Zuversichtlich bin ich also rein ins Wasser und los ging es. Mm? Oder auch auch nicht. Nach 30min ohne Kontakt entschied ich mich den Spot zuwechseln. Gleiche Bucht anderer Spot.
Nach sechs Würfen war die Rute krum und aus dem Wasser schoss die erste Süße dieses Jahr. Kurzer drill und wieder eine schöne Flugeinlage! Und weg. Nagut dachte ich, du stehst richtig. Also nicht 
verzagen und weiter machen. Es dauerte nicht lange wieder ein Biss. Diesmal konnte ich meine erste Mefo dieses Jahr keschern. Die 46er versorgt und weiter ging es. Fast jeder Wurf, so kam es mir vor, war ein Biss. Am Ende konnte ich noch zwei weitere Schönheiten landen.
Eine 47er und eine 42er die ich leider nicht mehr zurücksetzen konnte.
Etliche Bisse, zwei erfolglose Kampfeinlagen und zwei Nachläufer. 
Ein persönlicher Traumtag für mich der seines gleichen sucht.
Hoffe es geht weiter so. Auch für euch.


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*



Windfinder schrieb:


> Also nicht
> verzagen und weiter machen. Es dauerte nicht lange wieder ein Biss. Diesmal konnte ich meine erste Mefo dieses Jahr keschern. Die 46er versorgt und weiter ging es. Fast jeder Wurf, so kam es mir vor, war ein Biss.
> Etliche Bisse, zwei erfolglose Kampfeinlagen und zwei Nachläufer.
> Ein persönlicher Traumtag für mich der seines gleichen sucht.
> Hoffe es geht weiter so. Auch für euch.



Dickes Petri,,,da sieht man mal wieder,das die Fische manchmal nur an einem anderen Spott sind. 
Oder hast du einen geheimen Dänischen Köder,,den ich noch nicht kenn 
ging auf die Springerfliege auch was?
Mein Jahr ist das bis jetzt nicht, Morgen werd ich mal 3000 Würfe machen und 3000meter Strecke und wenn dann nix beißt,,dann poste ich meine durchgebissene Rute:g


----------



## Windfinder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*



Martyin84 schrieb:


> Dickes Petri,,,da sieht man mal wieder,das die Fische manchmal nur an einem anderen Spott sind.
> Oder hast du einen geheimen Dänischen Köder,,den ich noch nicht kenn
> ging auf die Springerfliege auch was?
> Mein Jahr ist das bis jetzt nicht, Morgen werd ich mal 3000 Würfe machen und 3000meter Strecke und wenn dann nix beißt,,dann poste ich meine durchgebissene Rute:g


Moin Martyin84|wavey:
alle Bisse gingen auf die Springerfliege ( Polar Magnus). Davor war der Moro Silda(?) Silber schwarz.
Ich hatte bis dahin auch noch nicht ein Biss. Deine Zeit wird k#6ommen.


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*



Windfinder schrieb:


> Deine Zeit wird k#6ommen.


Dein Wort in Petrus Gehörgang#6
Grönis gehen ja gern mal auf die Fliege, obwohl ich ja mit der bebleiten Polar Magnus kaum Glück hatte,,,werd ich das Stück mal ranbauen. Der More Silda bewegt sich sehr schlangenartig,,vielleicht war das,dass Geheimniss|rolleyes
Ich hab gerad keinen,,,muss der gute alte Hansen Fight oder Hansen Flash herhalten.
Dank dir für die Info#h


----------



## Scabbers

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Ich hoffe, dass meine Zeit auch bald kommt  
Den More Silda habe ich gestern und heute vergeblich durchs Wasser bewegt. 
Morgen wird nochmal angegriffen und dann geht's wieder nach Hause, Schulter vom Werfen kurieren.....


----------



## plietenfischer

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Vielleicht sollte sich der Herr Windfinder eher in Fischfinder umbenennen,
denn auf seinen Tip hin hab ich´s dann mit meinem Dad an der gleichen Stelle zum Abend hin nochmal probiert.
Mein Vater ging leider leer aus mit nur einem Nachläufer.
Im Gegensatz dazu konnte ich kurz nach 18uhr dann einen heftigen Biss vermelden, der in einem kurzen aber intensiven Drill gipfelte und mit einer schönen 49cm Meerforelle belohnt wurde.
Blitzeblank und wohlgenährt, so soll´s sein !
Gebissen hat sie auf Fliege. 
Der Name der Fliege war : 

rotweißblaubuntglitzerndelamettastylemitscharfenhakenfliege2000

oder so ähnlich :E

Sonst hatte ich keinerlei Kontakte, ein anderer Angler hatte immerhin noch eine in meinen Augen geradeso Maßige :E
Also vielen Dank für den Tip und euch allen viel Erfolg.


----------



## derangler89

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Wenn selbst n plietenfischer Mefos fängt, warum klappt das bei mir einfach nicht? #c


----------



## Björn

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Moin!

War am Dienstag (17.3.) späten Nachmittag vor dem Leuchtturm in Dahme und konnte 2 Mefos (45cm und 43cm)  landen. 
Dazu leider noch 3 der ähnlichen Größe verloren #d. Nach dem 3. Verlust war ich schon kurz davor aufzugeben, aber glücklicherweise habe ich weiter gemacht .

Der Wind kam zeitweise mit Stärke 5 von vorne, so dass auch die Wellen entsprechend hoch waren. Musste des öftern hüpfen um nicht ne Breitseite abzubekommen.


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Datum: Heute
Wo: 2 Strände durchgepflügt
Wann: 13uhr-18.30uhr
Wurfweite: 60-90m
Wind: 2-3bft aus West
Wasser: leichte Trübung
Wetter: sonne/wolken
Methode/Montage: Hansen Fight + Polar Magnus
Fang: nix

Fazit: Heute war wieder das beste Beispiel wie zickig Mefos sein können,,habe mehrere Fische mehrmals vor meinen Füßen rumschwimmen sehn,komplett den Köder ignoriert,,oder sie haben gerad nach unten geschaut:q kein Plan,,,auf ein Neues#6


----------



## Gohlis4Gamez

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Heute wieder in Lohme unterwegs gewesen. Bei Wind aus West und leichter Welle 4 Bisse gehabt und auch verwandelt. 53, 50, 47 cm dürften mit. 40 durfte wieder schwimmen. War ein schöner Urlaubsnachmittag an der Ostsee. Also hier scheint richtig was zu gehen. Allen maximale Erfolge.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

ich das erste mal in Deutschland auf Mefo … hätte ich so einen Einstand währ ich nicht süchtig geworden 
Also - Blech, Fliege und Gufi und …. nix - falsche Stelle alles Mist viel Leergeld bezahlt und mit leichten Frust nach Hause gefahren - nächstes mal mach ich meine Hausaufgaben besser


----------



## Dorsch78

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Heute mit 4 Kumpels 15-19:30 Uhr ohne jeglichen Kontakt geblieben...


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Gestern nach der Arbeit noch 3 Stunden an meinem Lieblingsstrand gewesen.

Wind: 2-3bft aus West
Wasser: fast komplett klar
Wetter: sonne/wolken

An einem meiner Lieblinsspot nach kurzem Fußmarsch angekommen. Nach wenigen Würfen der erste Biß. Fisch hat sich leider nach kurzem Drill wieder verabschiedet #d Noch mal in die Richtung und Zack wieder Biß  Diesmal konnte ich den Fisch landen. Hatte 40 cm und war gut im Futter. Schwimmt natürlich wieder #h Na ja, innerhalb von 20 Minuten hatte ich dann noch einen Nachläufer, einen Biß und eine 40`er im Wasser released :m Dann war der Spuk vorbei und die Fische wieder weg :c Etwas später konnte ich dann noch einen Dorsch von ca. 40 cm mit der Hand landen, der auch wieder schwimmt.
Also ein schöner Freitagabend


----------



## paling

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*



dirk.steffen schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mal über meine letzten beiden Ausflüge gestern und heute berichten |znaika:
> 
> Also gestern von 7-12 Uhr unterwegs gewesen. Als erstes mit einem Bekannten an meinem Lieblinsstrand getroffen. Na ja, auflandiger Wind, extrem trübes Wasser (Sichtweite keinen Meter) und dann auch noch reichlich Seegras unterwegs. An fischen war so nicht zu denken. Also nächste Stelle in einer flachen Bucht. Weniger Seegras, sonst ähnlich. Trotzdem fast eine Stunde gefischt, keinen Zupfer. Also auf die windgeschützte Seite. Wasser leicht trübe, Oberfläche gekräuselt. Gefangen haben wir beide nix :c
> 
> Heute wollte mein Bekannter wieder in der Bucht fischen, ich wollte mal was neues ausprobieren |uhoh:
> Also an die "neue" Stelle (war da wohl vor 15 Jahren schon mal) und die Fusselpeitsche geschwungen. Werfen ging trotz Wind ganz gut, aber des Wasser war extrem trübe. Da ich kein Vertrauen in die Bedingungen hatte, Stellungswechsel Richtung Osten. Da war das Wasser schon etwas besser. Ein anderer Angler packte gerade zusammen, hatte nichts zu berichten  Also wieder die Fusselpeitsche raus und los. Nach gut 1,5 Std. hatte ich genug, leider keinen Zupfer. Wieder Stellungswechsel Richtung Osten, an meinen Lieblingsstrand. Hier stand der Wind noch ganz gut drauf, leider auch genau auf der Wurfhand. Also entschied ich mich für Blech #d
> Die Wasserverhältnisse waren eigtl. optimal von der Trübung, dazu leicht auflandiger Wind und Sonne :g Allerdings schwamm auf den ersten Stellen auch noch reichlich Seegras. Nach einem Fußmarsch von 10 Minuten, dann wieder ins Wasser. Seegras war weniger  Nach ca. 1/2 Std. dann endlich der ersehnte Biß :vik: Nach kurzem Drill konnte ich die Silberne landen #6 Fisch versorgt, Foto gemacht und natürlich zu Hause angerufen, daß die Pfanne angeworfen werden kann :k Nach 10 Minuten stand ich wieder im Wasser. 3. Wurf und zack, der nächste Biß.  Fühlte sich etwas besser an. Auch diesen Fisch konnte ich sicher landen. Danach habe ich noch etwas weiter gemacht, aber irgendwie war die Luft raus #c Aber egal, war ja auch genug. Jedenfalls bin ich dann zum Auto gestiefelt.
> Da ich sonst meist abends fische, habe ich dann das erste Mal die Fragen der Urlauber "ertragen" müssen #q Alle wollten wissen was das für Fische waren. Ich habe sie dann immer mal raten lassen |uhoh: Die Antwortden waren schon bemerkenswert: Dorsch, Hecht, Makrele und als Knaller Hering #q Na ja, ich habe alle freundlich aufgeklärt |bla:
> 
> Ach ja, beide Fische hatten 50 cm.



geiler Bericht zum Samstagfrühstück,danke Dirk und Petri#h


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Geht auch noch jemand angeln?
Männers es ist März:vik: Ich brauch Motivation#6


----------



## inselkandidat

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

ab morgen 6 Tage...#h mal schauen was geht!


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*



Martyin84 schrieb:


> Geht auch noch jemand angeln?
> Männers es ist März:vik: Ich brauch Motivation#6




hier ist deine motivation....:m

:vik:heute die süssen in fresslaune angetroffen, 3 x vielleicht maßiges silber, 3x fett ausgestiegen und mindestens 8 bisse, die ich nicht umsetzen konnte, selbstverständlich baden sie alle wieder, fotos gab es dieses mal nicht, wäre zu stressig gewesen, dafür alles mit der aktioncam aufgenommen, leider nur die drills, keine livebisse, werde einen zusammenschnitt auf meinen youtube kanal hochladen und einen link ins board stellen.
petri,gruss und reingehauen...lasst es krachen


----------



## mefo81

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Moin. 
Endlich Urlaub und endlich steht die erste Testfahrt mit dem Kayak kurz bevor......ich bin gespannt! Petri den fängern!  
Gruß an Bische, nur der Köder im Wasser fängt :m


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> hier ist deine motivation....:m
> 
> :vik:heute die süssen in fresslaune angetroffen, 3 x vielleicht maßiges silber, 3x fett ausgestiegen und mindestens 8 bisse, die ich nicht umsetzen konnte, selbstverständlich baden sie alle wieder



Ein hochachtungsvolles Petri Heil von mir,,die hast du dir verdient nach so zähem Start in die Saison.
so macht Angeln doch auch mal Spaß#6
finde auch vorbildlich,,dass du selbst ne 45er wieder schwimmen lässt. Ging auch was auf deinen top Wobbler?


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

@Salzigen

Petri natürlich zu der Aktion#6

warum blieb trotzdem nicht mehr hängen - fischt du Durchläufer 

oder "normal" ?


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Kurzer Bericht vom Sonntag:
Start war um 7:30Uhr in Flügge. Bedingungen dort: glasklar und Wind mit ner 4 von schräg hinten. Gefischt wurde mit der Fusselpeitsche und Blech. Fänge oder Fischaktivität gabs mit einem Aussteiger auf blau Silber Blech. 
Nächster Stop war dann Klärwerk Heiligenhafen, war ja viel Sonne da und wir dachten das es sich bestimmt gut schnell erwärmt oder schon wärmer ist. Leicht angetrübtes Wasser, wenig Leben zu sehen. Fazit: eine 45er auf  ne graue, selbst gebimselte Magnus an der Fusselpeitsche (meine erste Meefo an der Fliegenrute, dazu noch auf ne selbst gebaute. Das Lachen war die nächsten Stunden in meinem Gesicht fest getackert...). Bei den Blechschmeißern keine Aktion. Einzig bei unserer Ankuft sahen wir einen Kollegen der grade ein 60+ einsackte, Top Kondition. Gebissen auf Blech (dickes Petri nochmal in diese Richtung!!!). 
Als nächstes Ostküste. Nichtfischbar, zu trübe...
Also: Kembs. Bei traumhaften Wetter fischten wir noch ein paar Stunden in leicht angetrübtem Wasser. Das erste Mal an diesem Tag fanden wir auch ein paar Tangläufer und Garnelen im Wasser. Laut Thermometer eines Kollegen war es hier mit 6Grad auch schon recht warm im Wasser. Leider blieb dieser Abstecher auch Fischlos. 
Insgesamt kann man sagen das es ein super Tag im Wasser. Strahlender Sonnenschein und nette Gespräche inklusive.


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

@ostseesilber, martyin84


petri dank euch beiden, 
überwiegend fische ich durchlaufblinker/wobbler, aber an diesem tage wollten die süssen fast ausschließlich nur fliege, ein freund von mir hatte noch eine auf nen durchlaufblinker, aber das wars`denn auch schon, 
meine erfolgsfliege war mister krabs, david hatte silber auf eine "uihioxdxdnöoim in schwarz", wie es schien hätte wohl jedes muster gefangen.


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Heute nach der Arbeit noch mal 3 Stunden den Blinker durch´s Wasser gepflügt. Nach zuletzt 2 Fangtagen, heute abgeschneidert. #c Na ja, bis auf einen kurzen Anfasser. 
Nächster Start wird wohl Freitag sein :vik:


----------



## Strippe7

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Moin und Petri zu den Fängen,

 nachdem mein Kumpel Gestern am Morgen 4 Mefos und 1 Dorsch überlisten konnte, musste ich am Nachmittag auch los!

 Als ich am Wasser ankam, herrschte erstmal Depristimmung! Ein Fischer hatte seine Netze so Dicht an land auf "meine" Stelle gestellt, dass man dort nicht angeln konnte. Also hieß es ein Stückchen weitergehen und Neues ausprobieren.

 Nach ca. 1,5 Std fischen mit Spiro und Fliege, wechselte ich auf meinen Pilgrim Blinker in Kupfer. Und als ich schon aufgeben wollte, kam dann der Zupfer. Der Anhieb saß und für den kurzen Zupfer saß der Blinker auch ziemlich gut. Ich konnte dann eine Anfang 40er landen. Nachdem ich sie zurücksetzte, beendete ich auch meine Angelssession.

 In diesem Sinne Petri Heil und am Freitag geht´s wieder los!


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

N´Abend schön,
ich krieg mein |supergri garnicht mehr aus´m Gesicht, so beißfreudig waren die Fische heute.
Der von mir ´gehasste´ Ostwind hat mir ordentlich Glück gebracht,,,gleich einen silbernen Hattrick gelandet:vik: Größte war 53cm,47cm,46cm und zwei Süsse mit genau 43cm zurückgesetzt.,,eine war leicht im Rücken gehakt,der härteste Drill meines Lebens:c
Viele Bisse kamen knapp unter der Rutenspitze,,was ich eigentlich garnicht mag,,,aber Bremse schön leicht eingestellt,,dann waren die Drills wesentlich besser.
Ich muss sagen Anfangs mit dem Snap und Falkfish Blinker ging nichts. Dann hab ich den selbstlackierten H. Fight in 18gr. rangebaut und bei fast jedem Spin-Stop hats gezuppt:vik:
So lieb ich dat#6


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

mensch martin, ein *fettes*petri heil, anscheinend hattest du genau den richtigen riecher für den richtigen spot, 
wenn ich etwas mehr angelzeit übrig gehabt hätte, wäre wir uns begegnet, 
schade das david deinem rat nicht gefolgt ist, ich hätte ihm so einen warnsinnstag gegönnt.


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Petri Dankt Mayk#6
Zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort und vielleicht auch mal dahin waten,,wo keine 6Angler stehen,,aber der Köder und die Führung waren heut sehr wichtig. Auf die schicke Goldkopfnymphe in schwarz/gold als Springerfliege haben se nicht reagiert. 
David seine Zeit wird kommen-Zeit-Wind-Ort-Köder= Fisch:vik:


----------



## RoGli

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Moin.
Am Sonntag, nach ständigem Windrichtungswechsel in den letzten Tagen von Ost nach West und zurück,  war ich mit einem guten Freund Sebastian in der Bucht unterwegs. Das Wasser recht kabbelig und mit starker Drift (2-2,3km/h). Also war die Entscheidung schnell getroffen es mit Schleppen auf Silberbarren zu versuchen. Kurz hinter der Hafenausfahrt bei ca. 3-4m ließ ich also den ersten Apex in Wasser, Sideplaner dran und die Rute abgelegt um die zweite fertig zu machen. Denkste! Noch bevor der zweite Köder im Wasser war, knarrte schon die Rollenbremse der Multi. Zum Glück habe ich mir angewöhnt als allererstes den Kescher klar zu machen. Nach kurzem, harten Drill konnte Sebastian den Fisch problemlos gekeschern: 

Mein erster Lachs! 70cm/2,9KG pure Schönheit und Kraft! Wahnsinn...

(um diversen Diskussionen vorzugreifen: Es handelt sich bei dem Fisch wohl um einen Hybriden. Er hatte etliche Merkmale eines Lachses, aber auch ein paar einer MeFo. *******gal, geiler Fisch!)







Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blaupause

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Schöner Fisch! Petri!


----------



## ollifischer

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Moin.

Hier auch mal eine Meldung von einem stillen Mitleser der letzten Wochen.
Motiviert von den Fangmeldungen war ich über das verlängerte WE (Samstag bis Dienstag) auf Fehmarn zum Mefo-Fischen.
Letztes Jahr um die gleiche Zeit hatte ich meine ersten beiden Mefos überhaupt fangen können. Daher der spontane Plan, es auch mal zusätzlich zur Spinnrute mit der Fliegenrute auszuprobieren. Fazit nach knapp 3 Tage intensiven Angelns: 
Landen konnte ich leider nur 2 Forellen (beide zwischen 45-50cm), meine erste Mefo an der Fliegenrute hat sich leider nach zwei Sprüngen kurz vorm Kescher verabschiedet, und zwei weitere verlorene Fische an der Spinnrute gab es auch noch. Alle Fische konnte ich an der Westküste haken, ein halber Tag an der Ostküste brachte leider keinen Fischkontakt.

Ich bin zufrieden, obwohl die Ausbeute an gelandeten Fische besser sein könnte ;-)
Vor allem die Forelle an der Fliegenrute auf selbst gebundene orange Garnelenfliege war ein mentales Highlight! ;-)

Übrigens, die beiden Mefos bissen als Doublette auf Blinker + Springerfliege...

Danke nochmal an alle, die hier Fangmeldungen veröffentlichen, meine Anreise (520km) macht kurze Abstecher an die Küste leider nicht wirklich einfach.

Grüße und TL,
Olli


----------



## Windfinder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*



Martyin84 schrieb:


> N´Abend schön,
> ich krieg mein |supergri garnicht mehr aus´m Gesicht, so beißfreudig waren die Fische heute.
> Der von mir ´gehasste´ Ostwind hat mir ordentlich Glück gebracht,,,gleich einen silbernen Hattrick gelandet:vik: Größte war 53cm,47cm,46cm und zwei Süsse mit genau 43cm zurückgesetzt.,,eine war leicht im Rücken gehakt,der härteste Drill meines Lebens:c
> Viele Bisse kamen knapp unter der Rutenspitze,,was ich eigentlich garnicht mag,,,aber Bremse schön leicht eingestellt,,dann waren die Drills wesentlich besser.
> Ich muss sagen Anfangs mit dem Snap und Falkfish Blinker ging nichts. Dann hab ich den selbstlackierten H. Fight in 18gr. rangebaut und bei fast jedem Spin-Stop hats gezuppt:vik:
> So lieb ich dat#6



Dickes Petri:m auch von mir.
liege seit meinem Persönlichen Traumtag mit fetter Grippe
 Flach.#q 
Hoffe das ich bald wieder angreifen kann.


----------



## david.jamal

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Heute zwei Strände abgefischt, der erste so gegen 8-10 Uhr,zwei Fische verloren...Dann denn zweiten Strand so von 10-12 Uhr, beim 10 wurf ne schöne 48er, durfte aber unfreiwillig wieder schwimmen da ich mein Kescher im Auto vergessen hatte..Jetzt denken bestimmt die meisten wie kann man denn Kescher vergessen? Ja ich hatte noch die Watthose vom vor Strand an und Angel auf dem Beifahrer und bevor ich es merkte guckte ich während des drills nach links nach rechts, doch leider schwamm kein Kescher neben mir fuck hab ich mir nur gedacht..Mhm was nun, erst mal nen bissel k.o. spielen,dann wie ein Grizzlybär zupacken, gemacht und getan,dann habe ich den Fisch vor meinen Füßen gedrillt in greif nähe,zugegriffen und flutsch war sie aus meinen hände geglitten und weg war sie.Also bin ich heute nachmittag von 15-19 Uhr noch mal los zu Strand zwei, da konnte ich noch eine kleine süsse und ne 58er raus kitzeln. Die 58er durfte mit nach hause kommen...


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

david, auch an dich ein *fettes petri heil*, was für ein tag, erst das missgeschick und dann der krönende abschluß mit der süssen, es sei dir gegönnt, weiterso und lasse es krachen, ich freue mich für dich.


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

ich selbst bin heute auch nach der arbeit los, wie immer blieb nur wenig angelzeit vom tag übrig, ich konnte drei fische haken, leider lösten sie sich alle nach einem kurzen drill, die cam war natürlich dabei, petri, gruss und reingehauen....


----------



## Mefomaik

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Petri David,so muss man's machen!Nach Niederschlägen gleich weitermachen....


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

@Windfinder Dank dir,,auch mit Grippe kann man eine Mefo noch bezwingen,weißt ja,,Ostseeluft tut gut#6

@david.jamal dickes Petri auch von mir, der Grizzlybärgriff hilft bei den glatten Silberlingen wenig:m


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

servus,

möchte mich auch mal wieder melden...
letztes sonntag gab es bei meinen kollegen und mir 6 fische..mehrere aussteiger sowie paar bisse..

die gefangenen fische waren zwischen knapp maß bis 52 cm groß..
ich durfte den tag 4 fische verbuchen..bei meinen kollegen gab es jeweils eine...
naja noch morgen und samstag arbeiten dann is wochenende  und die woche darauf is ostern das heißt 4 tage angeln


----------



## outang

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

http://www.blinker.de/aktuell/fangmeldungen/detail.php?objectID=9807&class=106#.VRUgIeHdeWu

|bigeyes


----------



## hecht&co

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Moin.. 
war gestern wieder los und die Wathose ist sogar wieder fast dicht.

Habe mit nem Kumpel am Kieler Steilufer gefischt von morgens bis spät nachmittags. Die Bedingungen waren sehr gute, leichte Welle und ein bisschen anegtrübt. Ergebnis nach guten 5 Stunden Angelei und ordentlich Strecke war leider nur eine Nullnummer für uns beide. Am Strand waren noch drei andere sowohl mit Fliege und Spinne unterwegs aber auch die hatten nicht mal nen Anfasser. Insgesamt also ein sehr komischer Tag, kann nächstes Mal nur besser werden.


----------



## RoGli

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

War vorgestern mit einem Kollegen nur kurz Köder baden von der Mole aus. Kurzweiliger Zeitvertreib: nach keinen 10 Würfen zappelte ne kleine an meinem Thor, kurze Zeit später biss beim Kollegen ne 47er auf einen weißen Snaps. 

Im Moment echt heftig mit den MeFos ... 


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

heute zwei stunden früher am spot und das bei dem wetter, der südwestwind kam nass daher, regen-graupel mix, 
mit durchlaufwobbler,springer mister crabs und aktioncam bewaffnet bin ich flinken fusses in die welle gewatet, kein mefoangler weit und breit und das bei diesen bedingungen "so muss das paradies aussehen".
innerhalb der ersten stunde konnte ich vier fische haken, die ersten 2 waren vllt maß, sie durften weiter baden.
der regen hörte auf und ich aktivierte vorsichtshalber meine cam, 
kurz darauf bekam ich zwei zupfer und dann einen hammer biss und jetzt begann der tanz, ich bekam einen klasse kampf geboten und am ende lag eine 68cm feiste schönheit in meinem kescher.
am ende dieses super angeltages ging mir noch etwas untermaßiges an den haken, bei beide fischen konnte ich den drill filmen :vik: bilder inclusive...reingehauen


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Ein dickes *P E T R I*  zu diesem Traumfisch!!!! :m
So kann das schönste Hobby der Welt enden..... im Paradies... im MEFO-Paradies!!! :m

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Petri Maik


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Petri zum Fisch! Hast du deinen mal gewogen?


----------



## david.jamal

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Petri zu der Schönheit


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Fettes petri!! #6


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Petri den Fängern #h
Heute nach der Arbeit auch noch 2,5 Std, die Spinnrute geschwungen. Bedingungen waren eigtl. nicht schlecht.
Leider keinen einzigen Zupfer :c Auch die anderen Kollegen hatte an dem Abschnitt nix #c


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Petri Steil Mayk,,,ein feister Silberbarren:l
Du hast mich Motiviert Morgen doch mal bei Nieselregen anzugreifen|rolleyes


----------



## RoGli

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> ... bei beide fischen konnte ich den drill filmen :vik: bilder inclusive...reingehauen




Petri zur schicken MeFo. Dann kann man sich ja wieder auf einen spannenden Film von Dir freuen. 

Beim Watfischen mit Cam hatte ich bisher noch kein Glück.  Kommt noch ...


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

danke an alle...

@rogli   
das video ist hammer, ich werde es bald hochladen, evtl. noch einen zusammenschnitt mit den letzten fängen

@allrounder27
die süsse hatte 2,6kg


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> heute zwei stunden früher am spot und das bei dem wetter, der südwestwind kam nass daher, regen-graupel mix,
> mit durchlaufwobbler,springer mister crabs und aktioncam bewaffnet bin ich flinken fusses in die welle gewatet, kein mefoangler weit und breit und das bei diesen bedingungen "so muss das paradies aussehen".
> innerhalb der ersten stunde konnte ich vier fische haken, die ersten 2 waren vllt maß, sie durften weiter baden.
> der regen hörte auf und ich aktivierte vorsichtshalber meine cam,
> kurz darauf bekam ich zwei zupfer und dann einen hammer biss und jetzt begann der tanz, ich bekam einen klasse kampf geboten und am ende lag eine 68cm feiste schönheit in meinem kescher.
> am ende dieses super angeltages ging mir noch etwas untermaßiges an den haken, bei beide fischen konnte ich den drill filmen :vik: bilder inclusive...reingehauen


 

Dickes Petri zu diesem tollen Fisch!!  #6  (Und ein echt geiles Bild!!!!! #6#6)


----------



## hecht&co

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Alter Schwede, schönes Tier und dickes Petri, freue mich schon auf das Video


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Schöne Klamotte Salziger......... allen anderen auch fettes Petri zu den Fischen!!!

Tolles Video müsst ihr anschauen !!!!!!!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNO00pwRNA4


----------



## Strippe7

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Petri den Fängern!

 @ Outang: Mega Fisch.....unglaublich, geiles Bild!


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Schöne Klamotte Salziger......... allen anderen auch fettes Petri zu den Fischen!!!
> 
> Tolles Video müsst ihr anschauen !!!!!!!!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNO00pwRNA4


Cooles Video#6.Was für eine Rute fischt du?

gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

danke, 

@sea-trout
:m ein paar geheimnisse müssen bleiben


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> danke,
> 
> @sea-trout
> :m ein paar geheimnisse müssen bleiben



Steht doch drauf :q


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

och manno, nix beibt verborgen


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Petri Mayk zum Silberschatz#6

Bei mir gestern mal wieder untermaßig - aber besser als kein 

Kontakt. Meine beiden Kollegen konnten jeweils gut maßig silbern.

Alles in allem ein schöner Nachmittag in der Natur.

Im Gegensatz zu Mayks "geheimer Geheimstelle" bei uns einiges an 

Kollegen unterwegs.|uhoh:


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Tolles Video, du hast das drauf! Und dickes Petri, das sah spannend aus. Und nich mal mit Drilling...5 Sterne dafür


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Gestern in Süd-Jütland. Fleißig gefischt, aber nur einen Kontakt bekommen: Fjordforelle von Mitte 40. Ansonsten habe ich auch keine Fische gesehen.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Vom WE, 46cm.


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Petri Allrounder !!


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Petri Allrounder !!



Danke!

Das ist übrigens tasächlich der erste Fisch nach meiner Großen vor genau einem Monat. Hab in den letzten 4 Wochen (ca. 5x los) nur ein paar Anfasser, Nachläufer und Kurzdrills geschafft. Bei den Anderen sah es auch nicht unbedingt besser aus.

#c


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Das ist übrigens tasächlich der erste Fisch nach meiner Großen vor genau einem Monat. Hab in den letzten 4 Wochen (ca. 5x los) nur ein paar Anfasser, Nachläufer und Kurzdrills geschafft. Bei den Anderen sah es auch nicht unbedingt besser aus.
> 
> #c



Was soll ich sagen konnte nur einmal los aber kurz nach Ostern greife ich dann auch an.........uns Petri wah #6


----------



## blumi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Hallo ich grüße euch und dieses Jahr ist echt schönes Mefoangeln...
was da so gefangen wird das Wetter bis auf die letzten Tage ist aber auch schön...

Ich habe sie gefangen um 16.20 Uhr mit 14 Gramm Blinker...


74 cm und 4 Kg#h#h


----------



## Omelli1410

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Servus zusammen. Ich fahre mit Kumpels Montag nach Flensburg. Wollten Dienstag bis Donnerstag los...wie sieht es wettermäßig aus momentan? Sind die Bedingungen ok oder hat der Temperatursturz und Wind der letzten Tage das Fischen aussichtlos gemacht?


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*



Omelli1410 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen. Ich fahre mit Kumpels Montag nach Flensburg. Wollten Dienstag bis Donnerstag los...wie sieht es wettermäßig aus momentan? Sind die Bedingungen ok oder hat der Temperatursturz und Wind der letzten Tage das Fischen aussichtlos gemacht?



Moin, es gibt schon einen neuen Thread *Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015
*Aussichtslos ist es nie im März und April,,,außer ab Windstärke 6
Es wird gut gefangen


----------



## Fishstalker

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Hier in Flensburg und Umgebung werden im Moment viele Meerforellen gefangen. Die Chancen stehen gut. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Omelli1410

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Dankeschööön


----------

